# very concerned about new double tank



## jackiek11 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm sure this question has been posted before but I haven't been able to find a thread that answers my question. I have two male bettas. They lived separately until last night when I bought one of those tanks with a dividing panel from Petco. My older male betta has been acting very aggressive and looks like he is trying to charge the other side of the tank. Will it take time for him to get use to or should I switch back to separate bowls? I don't want my fish to stress themselves out. 

Thank you!


----------



## ALS1104 (Aug 11, 2011)

could you get a divider that isnt clear? im no expert. but just a suggestion.


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

You can put plants along the division to block out the view of the boys from each other. So long as the tank is large enough to do that.


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

They will get use to each other!

My boys were the same way! It lasted for a week or less and eventually they got use to each other and stopped flaring.  Just try putting plants and stuff around the divider. I don't think it's anything to worry about.


----------



## Alphapenguin (Aug 14, 2011)

If its the petco bowl im thinking of its way tooooo smalll for 2 of them. 

link maybe?


----------



## jackiek11 (Aug 15, 2011)

The tank:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752291


----------



## jackiek11 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have the same tank, but do not have the plants or lights as per the website description.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

+1 for briser 
your boys will get used to each other they will learn that that is the other males territory as long as your males are healthy and well cared for dont worry about them stressing


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

That's much too small for two bettas.


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

The more aggressive one should settle down in a bit. I have no idea how much decor is in the tank, but I do recommend making sure there is plenty for both sides to explore; and a nice dark cave so each can get away from each other. 

*edited to add* the one you have is 1g and divided? so it's .5 per fish? I would agree that is way too small.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Keeping one betta in that tank without the divider would be fine...But I would get another tank or critter keeper for the other betta. 1 gallon is too small to divide.A one gallon cannot handle that sort of stocking..2 bettas. I personally don't recommend dividing anything under 5 gallons..It is too stressful for the bettas...even if you added a cave they wont be able to get out of view of the other betta.


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

Littlebittyfish said:


> Keeping one betta in that tank without the divider would be fine...But I would get another tank or critter keeper for the other betta. 1 gallon is too small to divide.A one gallon cannot handle that sort of stocking..2 bettas. I personally don't recommend dividing anything under 5 gallons..It is too stressful for the bettas...even if you added a cave they wont be able to get out of view of the other betta.


Definitely agree with this.  I'm probably more on the conservative side, in that I only feel comfortable dividing a 10g into 2...because in my own personal opinion it gives alot more territory for both, and more options for deco breaking lines of sight. I don't necessarily think it's wrong to divide a 5g, it's just out of my comfort zone; unless you maybe have very laid back fish (which I never seem to end up with).


----------



## jackiek11 (Aug 15, 2011)

thank you, everyone for all of your advice.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Yup, a divided 1g is way too small. No way to put plants in there, nor any cave. Not to mention a 1g with one fish is an at least every other day water change.. so that would have to be done daily for both those guys in it.
Imagine the stress.. daily water changes and having a competitor right there and no where to hide to calm down


----------



## mjoy79 (Jul 13, 2011)

I had that tank and both my fish died within a few days of eachother because they stressed themselves out so much. I had no clue that bettas needed more space and heating needs as well. Now I just use that tank as a QT tank (1 fish only) and to fill big tanks up


----------



## jackiek11 (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm getting their old tanks set up right now and am going to go to the pet store to get them so new plants and stuff.


----------

